
Milton Friedman Was Wrong - gilad
https://www.theatlantic.com/article/596545/
======
WheelsAtLarge
I have been waiting for this change for years. Shareholders are only 1 of many
stakeholders, an important one, but there should be a better balance. No,
money is not everything.

>>While the statement is a welcome repudiation of a highly influential but
spurious theory of corporate responsibility, this new philosophy will not
likely change the way corporations behave.

While I think that many of the old established companies will not change their
ways, new companies will be looking at the new definition and be influenced by
it. We should all welcome the change! It's a big change going forward.

>>The only way to force corporations to act in the public interest is to
subject them to legal regulation.

Yes, that's one way but public pressure and new thinking in the education
system is the best way to proceed. Pressuring companies thru the legal system
is just one way to enact change but not always the best. Companies that are
forced into something they don't want to do will find ways to hack the system
so they don't have to do anything. By enacting change organically we get
better outcomes long term.

